# Cinema Creative Commons



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Kindly list any creative commons movies or short films with soundtracks that you like (vimeo has a CC section and youtube has a CC search filter if you want to look for some).


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

I have not searched for silent films yet, but found a couple of entertaining ones while searching for performing arts: The Crinoline and the Rose, and Where's My Soup?


----------

